# Halloween Songs to tickl your Funny Bone.....



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

Anyone have a link, or this album in MP3?

Spookmaster


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

A link to what?


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

the album "Halloween Songs to Tickle your Funny Bone"......


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

According to Jason at Scar Stuff, the "record" part of that book and record set was released later as The Wonderland Singers And Accompaniment "Spooky Halloween".


----------

